# Stained Glass



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*I am trying to find a pattern of a Maltese to use for a stained glass project . Anyone else do stained glass? I am no artist and cannot come up with any creative ideas. A ready made pattern is what I need. Any ideas????*


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I do stained glass. Many of my patterns come from very simple places like childrens coloring books. I trace the outline of the design, then modify it to do away with any difficult cuts (I'n a novice). You could go to a website like Cafe Press.com, check out the maltese merchandise and I am sure find a pretty basic maltese design to outline. Just remember to put lines through any deep inside cuts or you'll be kicking yourself!!!!


Something like this would work ..
http://www.cafepress.com/buy/maltese/-/pv_...pt_/pg_/c_/fpt_


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> *I am trying to find a pattern of a Maltese to use for a stained glass project . Anyone else do stained glass? I am no artist and cannot come up with any creative ideas. A ready made pattern is what I need. Any ideas????*[/B]




I love this place.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=15417


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

I used to stained glass but havent done it lately. Those are some great sites, I might think about getting back into it


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Is this of any help? It's a book wih patterns for various breeds and maltese is included



http://www.warner-criv.com/product.aspx?id=7852-13


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> Is this of any help? It's a book wih patterns for various breeds and maltese is included
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.warner-criv.com/product.aspx?id=7852-13[/B]


I got all excited til I saw it was out of stock


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=262400
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is is at another place ( even cheaper)...
http://www.madmaxstainedglass.com/books/Animals.htm

This above site has another on dogs further down on page but seem more "cartoon style "


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

HEY THANKS!!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Thanks to all! I am still searching for that perfect one! I appreciate all the help and will let you know what I find.*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I would love to see the "finshed" product.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------

